

Ask HN: Any cloud computing instances cheaper than AWS EC2 Micro? - alpb

Hello guys, I am looking for a cheaper solution than AWS EC2 Micro instances. Basically my site will not get much traffic and won't need much ram (~256 mb will be fine), I also need very small disk space. What do you recommend?
======
dirkk0
If you don't have server sided scripts you wouldn't need a virtual root server
in the first place, but rather host your pages at github, wordpress or the
likes. If you do have active components you could go to Google App Engine,
Heroku or PythonAnywhere. If you do need a virtual root server, it's hard to
beat a t1.micro, especially if you don't need it 24/7.

------
sandyshankar
You can try appfog(paas).. and if you are coding on nodejs, you can try
nodejitsu(paas).

------
ksdsh
google app engine - free.

~~~
alpb
App Engine is definitely not free. One of my very small apps used to exceed
front-end quota and caused me a bill.

